# need_a_vr6 scam ??



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

sold the MS as is.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

bought off him before. not a scam. took some time to get my cousin's system. was darn near perfect when we got it. car fired right up and had little adjustments to make. not sure why he hasn't returned your emails, but he is a good guy to buy from IMO. Customs messed with my transaction once just buying SDS parts to update an old system, I never saw that coming...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow really weird, I've bought some thing off from him in the past. He's been on here for as long as I can remember. I'm sure he'll make things right or at least I hope!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Sorry, was on vacation and then had to head out of the country on business for awhile right after. Quite slammed at the moment, I will take care of things as soon as I can.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Sorry, was on vacation and then had to head out of the country on business for awhile right after. Quite slammed at the moment, I will take care of things as soon as I can.


:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Not a scammer by any means, he drove up from Elkton to Harrisburg, I think a total of 2-3 times, spent all day with me swapping my vr6 both times, for way way too little money...He is a gentleman, and does the kind of Quality work that takes time to do right...:thumbup:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Sorry, was on vacation and then had to head out of the country on business for awhile right after. Quite slammed at the moment, I will take care of things as soon as I can.


I can vouch for this; family vacation followed by an immediate work related trip overseas.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have no idea where the last month and a half have gone.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I know the issue has been resolved but I can vouch for him as well. He is great guy always responding to questions and helped me out for a very reasonable price. Even helped me out on the phone when I was in a pinch. Great guy. :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I will take care of things as soon as I can.


pauls a good guy :thumbup: :thumbup:

people unfortunately have jobs that take time away from doing fun car related stuff all the time


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

paul is mint. huge help here and at our shop. i'd stand behind him....


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> paul is mint. huge help here and at our shop. *i'd stand behind him....*


:sly::laugh:


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*another vote for paul*

Count me in!Paul help me variuos times when i was wiring my ms1v3.0,even a saturday night at 9pm until 11pm,plus the famous bip373 replacement,if that's isnt proof enough i dont know what it is,taking family time to help me across the pond means a lot to me(havent finished still but it runs!)also prof315 are the two best guys to deal with,for that im very gratefull,keep on rockin guys,Roderick


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

dang it, knew they'd see that, sorry paul haha man hug?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It's all done, just need to get it shipped!:wave:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

Paul is totally a scam!...... that is hes great at making stock EFI feel like a over priced scam. guys solid as can be. :wave:


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

Paul doesn't need to worry about one guy making a thread. He's almost legendary around here. He Built my board, and when i fried something accidentally he had it repaired and back to me in under a week.

Just be patient, sometimes things come up in life. You were going to buy a 9A off me a while back, and i just stopped hearing from you.

I'm sure everything will work out.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm from Montreal.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

People have real life non car related things that pop up. He's a busy guy. You got your stuff it just took a little longer then expected. Now install it and stop whining.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Non-fan here. This thread popped up under the "recent" tab on tapatalk, and I clicked on it. 

OP, stop whining, try to be understanding of the fact that he had some real life s**t pop up unexpectedly and it delayed the shipment. That's all there is to it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Wiring diagrms have been sent.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

I can vouch for this man dude. Dude has set me up and continues to help. Thank you if I havn't said it already :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Paul is a good guy I would not worry about it


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Paul suks...oh wait what....
no that was somebody else
Paul Is a stand up guy:beer:


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Better watch your mouth what you say about my man Paul, guy has saved my life countless times


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. It's tough running the balancing act that is life, and it's nice to know there are people that understand!

One nice thing about MS3-Pro, in stock, no waiting! eace:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. It's tough running the balancing act that is life, and it's nice to know there are people that understand!


:thumbup:


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

No worries Paul there are still a few of us that understand its hard to maintain a large family, full time job, and still have time for clueless people like myself!


----------

